# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] Stage / Contrat de professionnalisation : Assistant chef de projet JAVA/J2EE

## Clement.Gil

Objet : Demande de *contrat de professionnalisation* ou *stage*.

Madame, Monsieur,

Venant de valider mon master 1 MIAGE et ayant effectu deux annes compltes en alternance (un an d'apprentissage durant ma licence SIL et un contrat de professionnalisation d'un an durant mon M1 MIAGE) je dsire poursuivre ma formation pratique pour le M2 MIAGE. 

Je recherche un contrat de professionnalisation ou un stage  pour la premire moiti de l'anne scolaire 2010/2011 (de septembre 2010  janvier/fvrier 2011). Idalement, le poste que je recherche est : *Assistant chef de projet MOE JAVA/J2EE* ( j'aimerais pouvoir continuer un peu  manier le "technique" tout en apprenant le "fonctionnel") .

Je pourrais ensuite poursuivre par une alternance de 2 jours en entreprise et 3 jours en formation.

Durant ce contrat, je souhaiterais vivement d'une part, mettre en pratique mes connaissances et d'autre part, approfondir mon exprience professionnelle.
C'est fort de cette double motivation que je suis prt  m'investir dans les tches que vous m'accorderiez.


_Disponibilit_ : Premire semaine de septembre 2010

_Rmunration souhaite_: 1200-1300  net par mois . Ceci n'est videmment pas bloquant


*Formations:*

_2010-2011_ : Master II Miage  l universit Ren Descartes
_2009-2010_ : Master I Miage  l universit Ren Descartes
_2008-2009_ : Licence Professionnelle SIL  l I.U.T de l universit Ren Descartes et Villetaneuse
_2007-2008_ : 2eme anne de DUT informatique  l I.U.T de l universit Ren Descartes
_2005       _  : Bac scientifique option physique


*Comptences informatiques:*

_Systmes dexploitation_ : Windows 9X/XP/7, Linux, IBM AS/400

_Langages_ : JAVA/J2EE (utilisation du framework struts, icefaces, spring, hibernate), SQL, VBA, Visual basic, C, C++, Cobol

_Techniques du Web_ : HTML, PHP, CSS, Javascript, JSF, JSP

_Bases de donnes_ : MySQL, Oracle, SQL Server, Access

_Mthodes danalyse_ : UML, Merise

_Gestion de projet_ : Cycle en V

_Logiciels utiliss_ : Microsoft Office, MS Project, Eclipse, Net Beans, StarUML, XDE, Visual Studio, Dreamweaver, SQL Server, WinSQL



*Expriences professionnelles :*

_Sept. 2009  Sept. 2010
Professionnalisation Master Miage	Ingnieur Dveloppement  Ullink_
-	Dveloppement dun module de lextranet de la socit Ullink en Java/J2ee
-	Utilisation des Framework  Spring, Icefaces et Hibernate

_Sept. 2008  Aout 2009
Apprentissage Licence
SIL	Analyste  Dveloppeur  Estel_
-	Rdaction de spcifications techniques et de jeux dessai
-	Ralisation doutils de traitements statistiques (Visual Basic EXCEL).
-	Maintenance volutive dun logiciel dvelopp en Visual Basic EXCEL pour un gros client     automobile. 
-	Dveloppement de services sur  lespace client  du site Internet dEstel .

_Juillet 2008  Sept. 2008
CDD 	Analyste  Dveloppeur  Estel_
-	Maintenance dun logiciel de Gestion des paies des vacataires. (continuit du stage)

_Avril 2008  Juin 2008
Stage DUT	Analyste  Dveloppeur  Estel_
-	Maintenance dun logiciel de Gestion des paies des vacataires. Analyse Merise et dbut rcriture de ce logiciel en vb  afin de lintgrer dans un environnement dj existant.


*Je suis ouvert a tout commentaire sur le fond ou la forme de cette annonce.*

Cordialement

Clment Gillette
clement.gillette@laposte.net (Me contacter de prfrence par e-mail.)
06.72.31.04.47

----------

